# Lüfterinstallation Radiator MAG Coreliquid 360 R



## serchint (20. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine MAG MSI Coreliquid installieren.
Am Boden meines Gehäuses " Corsair Carbide 600Q". Bei dem Gehäuse steht lustiger Weise alles Kopf  
Das geht ohne weiteres, da die Pumpe nicht im Kühlkörper sondern im Radiator sitzt.
Also nicht am höchsten Punkt im Kühlsystem.
Ich habe mir für  die AIO drei Noctua NFA12-25 besorgt, da ich es gern etwas leiser haben möchte.
In meinem Gehäuse pusten zwei Noctua NF-A 14 vorne rein und hinten ein NF-A 14 raus.
Nun meine Frage(n) :
Sollen Lüfter die Luft durch den Radiator nach unten/draußen durch die Lamellen pusten ?
Soll ich die Lüfter direkt am Gehäuseboden , also unter dem Radiator befestigen und die Luft nach außen durch die Lamellen ziehen ?
Oder sollen die Lüfter von außen Luft in das Gehäuse durch den Radiator pusten ?

Als Bild hänge ich mal ein Pic von der Homepage an, wo Corsair den Luftstrom zu dem Gehäuse zeigt.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Eyren (22. April 2022)

Erstmal Herzlich willkommen hier.

Als ersten Tipp zur Kühlung würd ich dir empfehlen die AIO, wenn möglich, zurück zugeben. Mit der Coreliquid hast du dich zielgerichtet für das wohl schlechteste Produkt am Markt entschieden.

Die Ausfallrate ist einfach sehr hoch.



weeeby7 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> das hier ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum, da ich nach längerem googlen usw. keine konkrete Antwort zu meinem Problem finden konnte.
> Folgendes:
> ...





Rodator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit ein kleines Problem damit, meinen 3600 zu kühlen.
> 
> ...





Jimmy085 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hab vor einiger Zeit schon mal über dieses Thema gesprochen, aber nun benötige ich wieder
> eure Meinung.
> ...





fugg schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> habe seit kurzem Geräusche im PC und zwar ist es ein Knattern der Wakü schätze ich mal, ich weiß nicht ob ich Luft im System habe oder die Pumpe kaputt ist vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
> 
> ...





PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *MSI MAG Coreliquid 240R / 360R: Kompaktwasserkühlungen können verstopfen - Umtausch möglich*
> 
> Laut MSI kann es bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen vom Typ MAG Coreliquid 240R und 360R zu Verstopfungen kommen. Betroffene Produkte können umgetauscht werden.
> 
> ...





Schlafit schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem denke ich Identifiziert ....
> 
> Ich habe auf der CPU eine MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R verbaut ...
> 
> ...



Aber nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage.

Die Antwort ist recht simpel, es ist schlicht egal wie du die Lüfter montierst.  Der Großteil der warmen Luft der GPU sammelt sich im oberen Bereich und wird dann vom Hecklüfter nach aussen transportiert. 

Einzig die Option mit den einsaugenden Bodenlüftern würd ich nicht machen. Du hast bereits vorne zwei intakes, zwei weitere im Boden dürften kaum nutzen bringen.


----------



## serchint (25. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Erstmal Herzlich willkommen hier.
> 
> Als ersten Tipp zur Kühlung würd ich dir empfehlen die AIO, wenn möglich, zurück zugeben. Mit der Coreliquid hast du dich zielgerichtet für das wohl schlechteste Produkt am Markt entschieden.
> 
> ...


hallo,
mal unabhängig davon, dass ich mir jetzt eine laut deiner Aussage nicht so gute AIO verbaut habe, benatwortet das leider im Ansatz nicht meine Frage.  Kann ich da unten auch eine AIO mit Pumpe im Kühlkörper verbauen.
Sprich als höchsten Punkt im Gehäuse?
oder ich nehme eine 280er AIO in die Front. Sollte ja eine ähnliche Kühlleistung wie eine 360er habe oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2022)

Mit einer AIO wirst du kein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut haben und Luft wird sich immer im Loop ansammeln. Das lässt sich gar nicht verhindern, weil auch mit der Zeit Wasser etwas verdunstet. Sitz die Pumpe nun höher, dann wird sich die Luft in der Pumpe ansammeln und Geräusche verursachen. Mit der Zeit wird die Pumpe auch defekt gehen.

Aus diesem Grund sollte ein Radiator einer AIO immer in der Fron oder oben verbaut werden, damit sich die Luft im Radiator ansammeln kann und dieser sozusagen als Ausgleichsbehälter missbraucht wird. In deinem Fall bezogen auf das Gehäuse bleibt nur die Front für den Radiator übrig.

Möchtest du es noch besser machen, dann verbaue den Radiator vorne mit den Anschlüssen nach unten. Dann sammelt sich die Luft oben im Radiator und kann gar nicht zur Pumpe gelangen. Denn mit den Anschlüssen nach oben kann unter bestimmten Bedingungen dennoch Luft zur Pumpe gelangen.

PS... warme Luft steigt besser nach oben, daher wären Lüfter im Boden, die nach unten hin raus fördern, etwas unproduktiv. Mir ist klar, dass du mit 2 Lüfter rein fördern wolltest und mit drei Lüfter wieder raus, aber was die Lüfter nach unten hin schaufeln, wird zum Teil wieder ansteigen und durch die Lüfterblätter ins Gehäuse zurückkommen. Am besten später selbst mal austesten, wie herum die besseren Temperaturen ergeben und ist der Unterschied nicht groß, dann lässt du halt unten rausblasen.

Im Einzelnen muss man es halt austesten, lässt sich oft nicht so gut vorhersagen.


----------



## serchint (28. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer AIO wirst du kein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut haben und Luft wird sich immer im Loop ansammeln. Das lässt sich gar nicht verhindern, weil auch mit der Zeit Wasser etwas verdunstet. Sitz die Pumpe nun höher, dann wird sich die Luft in der Pumpe ansammeln und Geräusche verursachen. Mit der Zeit wird die Pumpe auch defekt gehen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund sollte ein Radiator einer AIO immer in der Fron oder oben verbaut werden, damit sich die Luft im Radiator ansammeln kann und dieser sozusagen als Ausgleichsbehälter missbraucht wird. In deinem Fall bezogen auf das Gehäuse bleibt nur die Front für den Radiator übrig.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Tipps IICARUS, die drei Lüfter im Boden habe ich jetzt mal gedreht und diese pusten jetzt in das Gehäuse. Das bringt im ganzen System tatsächlich 4 Grad weniger verteilt auf alle Bereiche.


----------

